# PA Help



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

In the market for a PA. Less than $1000. Going to use for vocals and electronic drums. Possibly bass if need be(not sure my Bronco 40 will cut it). Just using for jamming.

These are what I have been looking at.

Peavey Escort 6000-$800
600 watts
10" drivers

Peavey PVi-$500
300 watts
10" drivers

Yamaha stagepas 600i-$900
680watts
10'drivers

Fender Passport Event-$900
375watts
8"drivers

the two peaveys are new but open on floor probably for 2 years.
the other two would be brand new in box from L&M.
Leaning towards the Yamaha.
Anybody used any of these? 
Thanks


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I think you'd do better with separates rather than a package.

A pair of power Behringer B212XL's would run you about $700 and would be a significant upgrade to anything you've mentioned there. A passive mixer for a couple hundred bucks, depending on how many mic inputs and features you need. Cables and accessories may push you over $1k, but will be light years ahead of those packages.

There's lots of options. Unpowered B215XL's ($600), a used power amp and passive mixer or a used powered mixer should be available at a few hundred bucks. 

Those two Behringer speakers in particular sound really good. They aren't the most robust, but if you take care of them, they should be fine. Yorkville, Mackie and few others make similar separates that, in the long run, will give you much better performance for the same kinda money. It may not be as easy to set up or pack up as nice, but its all about the sound. And those 12" or 15" boxes will be much better for the electronic drums.

Good luck with your search. Talk to your local LM guys, they may have used/rental returns that can get you started on your budget.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

That is one of my concerns, the kick drum. That is why I put the driver size down. The yamaha has a sub out if needed. 
Thanks for the input. I will check out those options out but to be honest the Behringer name scares me a bit. How reliable have yours been?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> Yorkville, Mackie and few others make similar separates that, in the long run, will give you much better performance for the same kinda money.


If you can keep an eye on kijiji, you will often see yorkville, mackie, and/or yamaha packages available in the $1000 range. To me these are a much better option if you don't mind buying used - more oomph than the all-in-one systems and way more robust than Behringer. If you're patient, you can often piece together a system even cheaper. 

Either way, I wouldn't want anything with drivers smaller than 10", preferably 12". I would sacrifice power for larger drivers.

Edit: For example, I just came across this: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-re...d-mixer-and-2-speakers-plus-stands/1063836844 - no affiliation


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

fretzel said:


> That is one of my concerns, the kick drum. That is why I put the driver size down. The yamaha has a sub out if needed.
> Thanks for the input. I will check out those options out but to be honest the Behringer name scares me a bit. How reliable have yours been?


Well, I actually run a pair of Meyer UPA-1A's and an 18" sub, 3 power amps, an active x-over and a passive Mackie Onyx board. Different level of equipment. 

But I've used Alto and Behringer and as long as you do your own set up and tear down, they aren't that fragile. I would say that Yorkville, Mackie and some other brands are better made, but they don't sound any better than the Berry's (those two models specifically, I wouldn't vouch for any other Berry's). And those better names would stretch your budget going new, whereas the Berry's wouldn't. If you're comfortable buying used boxes, I would go that way. Used electronics is much more trustworthy than used boxes - speakers are mechanical and are the component that can be most easily stressed or fragged, and the issues may not be easily heard when purchasing. Warranties are a good thing if you aren't that confident.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Ya, I've been watching kijiji. Someone has a nice yamaha mixer with two speakers and floor monitor for $900. Gotta move some stuff if going that route.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> Used electronics is much more trustworthy than used boxes - speakers are mechanical and are the component that can be most easily stressed or fragged, and the issues may not be easily heard when purchasing.


This is true - never buy speakers from a DJ.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

fretzel said:


> In the market for a PA. Less than $1000. Going to use for vocals and electronic drums. Possibly bass if need be(not sure my Bronco 40 will cut it). Just using for jamming.



Its the heavy percussive force of the kick drum even electronic kicks that will kill those all in one systems. 
They're designed for vocal & music playback only. Think karaoke, guitarist/vocals with MP3 backing tracks. 

For heavy duty kick drum pulses you need a subwoofer speaker. Diameter is irrelevant because you've stated its for rehearsal/jamming. 

Subwoofer speakers are obviously designed for heavy low frequencies. 

A subwoofer and tops under 1000.00 that's the trick. 

This is what I'd recommend: 

https://www.long-mcquade.com/19052/...s_Powered_Subwoofer_-_10_inch_-_200_Watts.htm


one of those & two of these:
https://www.long-mcquade.com/26364/...2_Way_PA_Speaker_System_w_Woofer_-_8_Inch.htm


I own 2 of the little 8 inch tops and have used them 2 ways: as live music monitors with my band & as DJ speakers with a 15 inch powered sub. They sound larger than they appear. 

Should be be able to piece together a system for under 1000 not including mixers and cables. 

You could even perform with that system in a lounge that holds under 100 people. 

How you'd hook it up: 
Mixer main outs to subwoofer first, then the mid/highs will have their own output that's been filtered for you. 
The sub will be in mono which is the best way, tops in stereo. 

All with XLR cables.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The best advice I can give is to save more money or sell something.

You would need more than $1000 if you're running drums through the same system as voice.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I also think Milkmans advise is bang on. I dont think what you are looking at will cut the "mustard" especially the smaller passport systems. I have tried a few of these and not the best for what you want to do.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Ya, I've definitely ruled out the passport. Apparently Simmons makes a nice little amp for drums, DA200S that has great reviews. Unfortunately doesn't look available here. We will see.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

MF has an open box one for $290.00 USD or $329.00 regular price but you would have to have it shipped to N. Falls, NY and drive over and get it.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for the heads. Won't be heading that way for a while but something to consider.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

fretzel said:


> Thanks for the heads. Won't be heading that way for a while but something to consider.


Just sent you a PM.

I may be able to help you.


----------

